# Popcorn Sutton's Tennessee White Whiskey Review



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

This is probably the best moonshine I've had so far. I got a bottle in Tennessee last year, and now wish I'd bought about 3-5 more. It's only available in certain areas, Illinois not being one of them.

Some of you may recognize the name Popcorn Sutton from Moonshiners, a show that used some documentary footage of Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton. The History Channel also did a documentary about him. Popcorn was quite a character. This is the legally available version of his recipe for moonshine:









It's *93 proof*. And you would *never know it*. That is, until it *burns* and the burn *keeps burning* - not uncomfortably, but warmly and smoothly. It is, seriously, quite a unique and interesting experience in drinking spirits.

I won't even pretend to guess at the grain bill of the mash for this shine, but whatever it is, Popcorn did it right, or at least his assistant is doing it right while bringing it up for sale legally. Popcorn taught Jamey Grosser, aka "The Grocery Boy," how to make his shine while facing prison time for getting caught making moonshine - 18 months of prison time. Popcorn decided he'd rather die than serve time doing what he felt was his right to do, instead of what the government told him he could do. All of this and more info are contained in the little tag you see in the picture above, hanging off of the bottle.

In the glass, this moonshine smells gently, and very sweetly, of fresh lightly buttered corn with a sour tinge to it. It smells very, very inviting.

So...you take a drink.

Your first thought it is - this is 93 proof. And moonshine. Did I just drink that? At all? Then, you get a wonderful slow aftertaste of corn, and it's slightly sour, and then...the warmth starts. It radiates from your throat, down to your gut, up to your lips, and it's a good warmth. Not a stinging one! And it lingers. It begs you to have another drink.

This is incredible stuff, folks. And a very unique spirit. If you are in a place where you can buy it, it's worth grabbing a bottle.

Rest peacefully, Popcorn...thank you so much for not taking this deliciousness with you...but sharing it with those otherwise never would have tasted it.

*In the spirit of Popcorn's willingness to share, I will happily share a bit of this shine with a lucky Puff member to also enjoy. Reply below, mentioning that you want to try some, by midnight on 8/31. I will then use random.org to generate a random number limited to the amount of people replying...your number in the drawing is based on the order that you reply - 1st is 1, 2nd is 2, and so forth.*

You MUST be 21 years of age or older to be in the drawing. If you are not, do not ask to be in the drawing, please. Popcorn may have scoffed at the law and thumbed his nose at it, but...I can't 

Thanks for reading.

Shine on!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool thing to do! Nice review, too. If I drank that scary stuff I would Jump into your list, but I don't so I won't but your review is Good enough it's switching my 'avoid' to 'try it if it gets offered'


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd love to try me some brother. For sure.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh hot damn, count me in on your drawing.

Ive only had moonshine once, and it wasnt professionally bottled. To be honest it wasn't even that good. My buddy made up a batch of Apple Pie moonshine. Hes still a buddy, but only cause he has other good qualities.

I really enjoyed your other moonshine review. You have a true gift for translating your thoughts into words. Makes me feel like Im drinking it just thru reading your posts.

Another great one brother. Thank you.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

A swig of the mountain dew sounds mighty tasty. I'm in!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Drawing participants:

1. Scott W.
2. Trackmyer
3. BlueDevil07


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd love to try it. Thanks for the generous opportunity. Good Luck to all.

Drawing participants:

1. Scott W.
2. Trackmyer
3. BlueDevil07
4. gtechva


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I may also be able to procure some of this but have to check my resources I would be willing to shim titles if I can get my hands on it again, like mike said it is very smooth and also a very nice bottle,not some mason jar.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I may also be able to procure some of this but have to check my resources I would be willing to shim titles if I can get my hands on it again, like mike said it is very smooth and also a very nice bottle,not some mason jar.


I still have a few of the limited edition version that came out a couple years back. It is in a mason jar. It is some smooth, fine tasting corn squeeze!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

CeeGar said:


> I still have a few of the limited edition version that came out a couple years back. It is in a mason jar. It is some smooth, fine tasting corn squeeze!
> View attachment 50444


Very nice sir wonder if it tastes any different minus that facts that has aged.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great review brother I gotta buy some of that.


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

Very cool. I have tried most of the legal kind shine, and never liked any of it. Just can't fake the real stuff. I will have to buy a bottle of this now to try out.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Bah!

Sugarhead isn't worthy of that price.

Ask around 'till ya find some pure-grain whiskey... especially stuff ya can't get commercially anymore like oat whiskey.

Popcorn was a character, true, but he was more of an advocate than an artisan distiller. He made sugarhead, and sold it as pure corn sour-mash. That's pretty damn underhanded.

The first time ya try a mescal made from nada but agave penas dug in the desert, or cherry brandy where 100% of the fermentables came from cherries, or a 100% grain whiskey, or a rum made from nothing but fancy molasses, yer world will change.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Bah!
> 
> Sugarhead isn't worthy of that price.
> 
> ...


The legal stuff is not meant to be a substitute, but is meant to be enjoyed for what it is. Some of them are tasty, some are not. It's still fun to try them.
Pure grain mash is great and in a class of it's own, but much tougher to locate.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Drawing participants:

1. Scott W.
2. Trackmyer
3. BlueDevil07
4. gtechva

All right, 4 participants in the drawing! And the winner is:
@BlueDevil07

*Congrats Farrell! * I'll get a sample of Popcorn Sutton to you shortly  Please confirm your address via PM.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

stonecutter2 said:


> Drawing participants:
> 
> 1. Scott W.
> 2. Trackmyer
> ...


Have you tried full throttle saloonshine yet?


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the little Contest Mike, and Congrats Farrell on your shine tasting.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Mike, Congratulations Farrell. Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for hosting the contest, Mike. Can't wait to give it a try and report back with an inebriated analysis!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

defetis said:


> Have you tried full throttle saloonshine yet?


Nope, how is it?


----------

